# Caves, Mines, Gunflights



## skillpore (Jan 5, 2015)

Kinda like a trip report.

If any one is going through AZ let me know I will gladly help. *The valley (phoenix to elloy) will be the warmest.*


Friday:
No hitchers on the I-10
Saw 2 guys waking the road through St. David ( no room)::sour::
Bisbee AZ: Interesting place. Alot of VW vans. Had a bowl of chilly at Bisbee Brewing Company( cool people there) Found a piece with weed in a crack of foundation on the way there. The queen mine is cool.
Stayed in Sierra Vista
Saturday
Tombstone. I like that western stuff. saw a pic from the 1800s of a guy shot six times::dead::
Went in Kartchner Caverns::wideeyed::
Headed back to Mesa
went through my first border patrol check point. No problem.
Saw more mexicans closer to phoenix than having mexico in sight.
Saw a few catch out spots near tucson. Make sure to know where that train is going. Might end up in that coal plant thing there

pics and video:
http://hikearizona.com/trip=111902
http://hikearizona.com/trip=111903


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got excited when I read gunfights & them was disappointed when I read it was only a 100 year old wild west photo. This reads like a blog. Perhaps you can start a blog somewhere & link it to your STP account.


----------



## skillpore (Jan 5, 2015)

Had to be at kartchner at 1140 so we missed the gun fights. Talked to some of the "cowboys" though. Did go up on boot hill which is the old cemetery. Alot of unmarked graves there.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jan 5, 2015)

Whats up with bisbee? I hear good things a lot


----------



## skillpore (Jan 6, 2015)

@TheWindAndRain Its pretty much a hippie town surrounded by mines. Alot of vw vans. The girl working at bisbee brewing company was very laid back. Her dog showed up randomly and was let in to greet the customers. Its an interesting place. I was in original Apache country so I was more interested in that than hippies.


----------

